
Dark matter may be older than the Big Bang - DemiGuru
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/08/190807190816.htm
======
fanf2
> _the study shows that dark matter may have been produced before the Big Bang
> during an era known as the cosmic inflation when space was expanding very
> rapidly_

Er what? I thought inflation was after the Big Bang, eg
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation_(cosmology)#/media/F...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inflation_\(cosmology\)#/media/File:History_of_the_Universe.svg)

I wonder if they mean the cosmic microwave background, rather than the big
bang...

------
cannedslime
I still think this simple explanation is more intriguing than any exotic fever
dream particle.

[http://www.newtonphysics.on.ca/hydrogen/index.html](http://www.newtonphysics.on.ca/hydrogen/index.html)

~~~
robin_reala
Given that that was from 2000, what’s the current thinking? It feels like the
sort of thing that 20 years advance in detection and modelling could easily
prove / disprove.

~~~
gus_massa
Just one of the first links in a Google search:
[https://www.journals.elsevier.com/molecular-
astrophysics/hig...](https://www.journals.elsevier.com/molecular-
astrophysics/highlighted-articles/how-hydrogen-in-space-is-made) It looks like
some people is studding H2, so it is false that (now) everyone is ignoring H2.
I think they don't think that H2 is so abundant that it explain most/all the
dark matter.

